# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Tài liệu học unigraphics NX 11 cho newbie

## laodai

Đây là bộ tài liệu được cung cấp bởi VNtechpay với đầy đủ nội dung hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm NX11 từ cơ bản đến nâng cao. Sẽ có 3 modul phổ biến của phần mềm NX11 được giới thiệu đó là: Thiết kế, lắp ráp, xuất bản vẽ trên ungrphics NX. Nếu bạn học một cách nghiêm túc nhất với bộ DVD này thì bạn có thể apply vào các công ty thiết kế NX để làm việc. Trang bị thêm về khả năng ngoại ngữ thì sẽ làm việc được tại các công ty nước ngoài.




Xem chi tiết sản phầm: http://vntechpay.com/138/Bo-DVD-NX-1...-cho-nguoi-moi

Tài liệu Uniraphics khác: Tại đây

Trung tâm tài liệu CAD/CAM/CNC

----------

